

Is backspace supposed to be 0x08 or 0x7f? - freedrull
http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lib.ncurses.bugs/3346

======
freedrull
One of the posts mentions:

"Most of the Linux distributions make changes as needed to make the terminal
emulators send ^? for "backspace", while almost everyone else uses ^H. They
should also modify the terminfo entries in ncurses, but not all of the Linux
distributions do _that_."

Almost every ncurses program I've seen seems to hack around this by checking
for the ncurses definition of KEY_BACKSPACE as well as 0x7f.

------
teilo
This is elementary TERMINFO stuff. Nothing significant about this at all.

------
gte910h
Why is this important? I don't see the significance.

